# Barbrook Reservoir



## Neosea (Feb 23, 2008)

This Reservoir has been destroyed. Does anyone have any information on this? Looking on flash earth, the Microsoft image shows it full, and the google image shows it in ruins. The photos were taken at dusk so the quality is not so good but show the blast in the wall.[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/412847c080040e991.jpg]




[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/412847c080065c076.jpg]



[/lb] 

Microsoft ve image

Google Image


----------



## reddwarf9 (Feb 23, 2008)

Found this -

Barbrook Reservoir 

This reservoir lies on Big Moor, which is the huge tract of moorland between the Owler Bar to Froggatt Road and the Owler Bar to Baslow Road. Recently the water has been drained off and the dam wall breached. This is because the reservoir has not been used as a water supply source for many years. To comply with current safety legislations, it has been necessary to drain and formally ‘discontinue' the structure to ensure that it can no longer retain significant volumes of water. 

The ‘still' or pond reservoir was originally constructed by impounding the Bar Brook, which rises on Totley Moss and eventually joins the River Derwent at Baslow, by Chesterfield RDC Waterworks Department in about 1882. Subsequently, in 1908 or 1910 a new dam wall was constructed to encompass some 30 acres and hold 100 million gallons of water; at it's deepest the new reservoir was 34 feet deep. 

The embankments were constructed from materials dug from the reservoir basin and although the supply works were demolished in 1999, the reservoir continued to hold water but the integral iron and steel structures became so severely corroded that the safe operation of the draw-off valves was no longer possible.

Nick.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 23, 2008)

Was just gonna post this, but you got there before me lol.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Neosea (Feb 23, 2008)

Great info, thanks Nick


----------



## reddwarf9 (Feb 24, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Was just gonna post this, but you got there before me lol.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sal



Wow I beat the awesome sal  haha


----------

